# Tire and Wheel Chart



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For the upcoming season my club is going to run a Spec Stock class. It has been a number of years since we last raced regular inline magnet type cars and all of mine were SS types with silicone on sponge tires. Spec Stocks must have slip-on tires and finding the right ones turned out to be a bigger deal than I expected. Silicone on sponge tires are available in small size increments, slip-ons are not available in as many sizes, but you can compensate for that by using different diameter wheels. The hitch with that is that as you go up in wheel diameter the increase in mounted tire diameter is not proportional. Here is a chart showing all of the combinations that I tried. The tires were 200 series Super Tires, those are made mostly for BSRT G3, Slottech, Viper Scale Racing and Wizzard Storm cars that use narrow wheels.










An added complication came up when I put the cars on the track, the slip-on tires did not compress as much as the silicone on sponge tires did, so I had to use a smaller diameter slip-on to get the same rolling diameter.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice chart thanks

what works really well for my mag cars is a hair of slip of the tire on the hub! that slip diff reduces the de-slots when coming out of a turn.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The tires on the chart have an ID of 0.218 inches, they will not slip on any of the wheels that I tried. Possibly if they were stretched over a 0.300 wheel, or something even bigger in diameter, and left there for a long time they then might have gotten enlarged permanently and would slip on a smaller diameter wheel. For the short period of time that the tires were on 0.300 wheels they did not get enlarged. I have gotten mixed results with tires that slip on the wheels, if they slip a little too much to start with they might eventually heat up and slip a lot more.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not hard to take the hub od down. 

that said, for years I used super tires with a .250 ID fro my cars. for narrow hubs, I just cut the tire down with an exact o knife


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

On my track at least the cars are so hooked up that they seldom crash, I use a Cidex Omni controller with a coast adjustment. My track is a flowing design with mostly 180 degree corners and longer straights. On a choppy track with lots of transitions and short straights having some slip is a greater benefit, but the tires that have the right ID are not available in incremental sizes. That would not be an issue if you were not fussy about your tire diameters.


----------



## stlracer (Jan 16, 2016)

Very informative chart, Thanks alot.

Alan


----------

